# 1 **** for me and 1 **** for the dog.(pic added)



## luv2fsh&hnt (Sep 22, 2007)

Me and my dog left the truck a little after 7 and at 8:15 we were on our way back to the truck. There have been 2 times since I got her that I brought home limits of pheasants without firing a shot. I only got to shoot once this morning. She got birdy and I was ready to shoot and she came over the ditch bank with a rooster in her mouth. We walked about another 100 yds and she got birdy again and I could tell she was chasing one around in the brush when he finally busted out and headed toward the river. I hesitated on the shot not sure if she would make the retrieve I finally decided to shoot just as he reached the river bank and he went down out in the middle but was still alive and headed for the far bank she saw him flopping around and launched into the river she finally caught him just as he made it to the far bank and brought him to hand. I love my dog and will surely miss her when she is gone. I will post some pics when I locate the cable for my camera.[attachment=0:sm6hg5pk]pheasants 2010-3copy.JPG[/attachment:sm6hg5pk]


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

*Re: 1 **** for me and 1 **** for the dog.*

Congrats on the birds larry. I managed to get 1 tonight. No deer though. :evil:


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

*Re: 1 rooster for me and 1 rooster for the dog.*

Glad to hear you got your limit. You going to share your bounty with your dog Larry?


----------



## luv2fsh&hnt (Sep 22, 2007)

*Re: 1 rooster for me and 1 rooster for the dog.*



Bax* said:


> Glad to hear you got your limit. You going to share your bounty with your dog Larry?


I always feed her the hearts when I clean them.


----------



## Theekillerbee (Jan 8, 2009)

*Re: 1 rooster for me and 1 rooster for the dog.*

Maybe it's just me, but catching a bird is a no no for my dog. She gets in trouble if she tries to scoop!

Congrats on getting a limit of birds though.


----------



## luv2fsh&hnt (Sep 22, 2007)

*Re: 1 rooster for me and 1 rooster for the dog.*

Well I actually think it is kind of cool it is just disappointing to not get to shoot the bird. This came natural to her she has a strong drive to retrieve and I didn't want to take that away from her. I am guessing you probably have a pointer she is a lab and a darn fine one. She is also my first bird dog so I didn't do everything correctly but she has been a pleasure to hunt behind and I hope I am able to hunt with her another 4-5 yrs. Wouldn't trade her for anything.


----------



## Flyfishn247 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: 1 rooster for me and 1 rooster for the dog.*

For me, the pheasant hunt is all about my dog. I am there to provide transportation, praise and a treat for a job well done, and hopefully knock down the roosters she kicks up. She has only caught one bird, but I look at the bright side, as much as I would have liked to shoot it, at least I don't have to pluck shot out of it.


----------



## Sprig Kennels (Jan 13, 2009)

*Re: 1 rooster for me and 1 rooster for the dog.*



Flyfishn247 said:


> For me, the pheasant hunt is all about my dog. I am there to provide transportation


i am afraid if my dogs could drive they would leave me home.. :lol: :lol:


----------



## luv2fsh&hnt (Sep 22, 2007)

*Re: 1 rooster for me and 1 rooster for the dog.*



Flyfishn247 said:


> For me, the pheasant hunt is all about my dog. I am there to provide transportation, praise and a treat for a job well done, and hopefully knock down the roosters she kicks up. She has only caught one bird, but I look at the bright side, as much as I would have liked to shoot it, at least I don't have to pluck shot out of it.


+1


----------



## luv2fsh&hnt (Sep 22, 2007)

*Re: 1 rooster for me and 1 rooster for the dog.*



Sprig Kennels said:


> Flyfishn247 said:
> 
> 
> > For me, the pheasant hunt is all about my dog. I am there to provide transportation
> ...


+1


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

*Re: 1 rooster for me and 1 rooster for the dog.*

I think its pretty cool that your dog is that talented to actually be able to outsmart a bird and catch it. That sounds like a successful hunter to me!

PS: good on ya for feeding your dog the hearts. A great reward for a job well done


----------

